# Stulle Trickkiste: Pose zum Grundangeln richtig ausloten.



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*Stulle's Trickkiste: Pose zum Grundangeln richtig ausloten.*

Bei manchen Fischarten möchte man das der Haken und ein paar cm Schnur auf dem Boden liegen, das Problem ist besonders für Anfänger und an neuen Gewässern die richtige tiefe zu finden.

Auf YouTube und in Erklärungen sehe ich die auch funktionieren aber meist recht kompliziert sind. 

Was macht man also wenn man nicht mit Überbleiten Systemen angelt ?

Die älteste Lösung sind die Kugelförmigen Lotbleie.

http://www.angler-online.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/IMG_3027-300x225.jpg

Das Problem mit diesen ist aber das sie nicht besonders gut am Haken oder der schnur halten und gerne mal weiter fliegen als beabsichtigt.

Seit einigen Jahren giebt es "neue" Modelle die deutlich Besser halten und die Schnur nicht Beschädigen.







Die kann man durch druck auf den Stift unten "öffnen" und über dem Haken/Blei einhängen.











So wirft man das ganze aus und stellt die pose so ein das sie gerade aus dem Wasser ragt jetzt gibt man noch die Gewünschte schnur länge die auf Grund liegen soll (ca 5-15cm) dazu entfernt das Lotblei und wirft die Selbe stelle wieder an.

#6


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Pose zum Grundangeln richtig ausloten.*

Das letzte Bild ist m.e etwas irreführend. 
Eigentlich wird der Haken im Stonfo eingelegt und nicht die Schnur direkt am Haken. 
Grund: Es könnten Knicke entstehen wenn das Blei sich mal festhakt etc. 
Deshalb lieber nur den Hakenbogen einlegen. :m


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Pose zum Grundangeln richtig ausloten.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist m.e etwas irreführend.
> Eigentlich wird der Haken im Stonfo eingelegt und nicht die Schnur direkt am Haken.
> Grund: Es könnten Knicke entstehen wenn das Blei sich mal festhakt etc.
> Deshalb lieber nur den Hakenbogen einlegen. :m


Der Haken könnte dann aber raus rutschen. Und Schäden konnte ich noch nie entdeckten.


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Pose zum Grundangeln richtig ausloten.*

Hallo,

das Ankerblei nicht vergessen, es soll die Montage gegen verdriften schützen. Wenn 10 Zentimeter aufliegen sollen dann da das Spaltblei anklemmen.

Gruß Gerd


----------

